
Can Ultrasonic Noise Make You Sick? - perseusprime11
https://www.wsj.com/articles/can-ultrasonic-noise-make-you-sick-1529147100
======
perseusprime11
Here's an interesting research: [https://littlefield.co/the-psychoacoustic-
effect-of-infrason...](https://littlefield.co/the-psychoacoustic-effect-of-
infrasonic-sonic-and-ultrasonic-frequencies-within-non-lethal-cf05e1fd8673)

